# New Range



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I have used alot of stuff from Go Waterless in the past, but noticed yesterday that their range is all new and has all different products now from the last time I bought from them.

Has anyone here tried the new / latest range from them yet and if so, how good is it compared to the previous range ?


----------

